# The Big Pitch Guide



## rvneal (May 18, 2012)

Hi, Just a quick question; has anyone purchased Mo & Dick's Big Pitch Guide? I am interested in the European edition as we will soon be retired and able to tour long-term. I would like to know how many entries and how many countries are contained within. Cheers


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Why don't you pop over to Fun and ask.

Derek


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi maybe 200? Covers France, Spain, Portugal, Italy, Germany in fact most of Europe. Definitely recommended if you have a large motorhome/RV. 

Ian


----------

